# California Bee Packages Suppliers



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Check out the "For sale" section. Juan Tinoco has an ad there, Italian packages, $60 for pickup only, Biggs, CA. 530-531-5245. I got some queens from him last year and was happy with them.


----------



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

Really happy with queens I purchased from Noble.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Pkgs*

Koehnens are excellent


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

Rick Arrowsmith, i never used his packages but i have use a lot of his queens last year they were and still are excelllent.


----------

